# Planning to move to Hurghada in few months



## burcubu (May 30, 2012)

Hello to everybody,

I am planning to move in to Hurghada in three months time from Cyprus. I have a lot to do in preparing here but I need some information about how to prepare my moving in easier way:

*Which bank is better to use for international money transfer?
*What type of bureaucracy waiting for me? Any papers to fill, check ups, visa issues etc?
*I plan to work there as a diving instructor, do I need a special visa for seasonal works? 

The reason of my moving is because I want to change my career, I'm a full time PR professional and tired of dealing with reports and anything related with the corporate work. However, for the sake of living and not using my all savings I want to work as a freelancer. Any idea is there any freelancing jobs in Red Sea part for a communication specialist and if yes, how to reach them? I'm also involved with Egyptian local and he'll take care the bulk amount of details like finding an apartment etc prior to my arrival but I still want to get some insight info from expats if possible.

Thank you in advance

burcubu


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I worked as a diving instructor in Hurghada for many years.
Believe me... it's really not an easy life.
To what level are you qualified?? the reason I'm asking is, unless you're highly qualified, and can speak at least 3 languages, you really won't stand a chance of getting employed.
Freelancing is almost impossible now....an employer has to apply for a work permit for you.... you can't just buy your own.
When I worked there, 90% of divers were working illegally, and got away with it. Nowadays,you have to have a Red Sea Association card, which comes with a work permit, and they often spot-check on dive boats before they go out. The dive centre can get a huge fine, or be put out of business, and you can be in bigtrouble for breaking the law.
This is why they're now helping Egyptians to become instructors....a whole lot less hassle for the dive centre.
The very few dive centres still employing foreign instructors (and paying for work permits) are looking for highly qualified multilingual staff.

Since the Arab spring, tourism is down a lot in Hurghada, except for mainly Russians. And..they pretty well have the Russian market covered for diving.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mamasue said:


> I worked as a diving instructor in Hurghada for many years.
> Believe me... it's really not an easy life.
> To what level are you qualified?? the reason I'm asking is, unless you're highly qualified, and can speak at least 3 languages, you really won't stand a chance of getting employed.
> Freelancing is almost impossible now....an employer has to apply for a work permit for you.... you can't just buy your own.
> ...


I read it as dRiving Instructor the first time till I read further


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

A driving instructor in Egypt........now there's a thought!!


----------



## burcubu (May 30, 2012)

First of all thanks for the answer 

I'm sure it's not an easy life, diving is hard work and requires lots of skills. I'm an Assistant Instructor now, in two weeks will have my Instructor Examination. I speak two languages, can produce multimedia products, been 4 years I'm involved in diving and working part time in a dive centre in Cyprus to get experience. 

I know as a newbie I don't have many chance but I feel like trying my chances. In the official site of PADI there are many job offers for foreign instructors in Red Sea area that updates daily, therefore I hope conditions will be favorable for me!!! 

Any idea how to get the Red Sea Association card? Or tips for a newbie instructor? (or in my case instructor candidate) 




mamasue said:


> I worked as a diving instructor in Hurghada for many years.
> Believe me... it's really not an easy life.
> To what level are you qualified?? the reason I'm asking is, unless you're highly qualified, and can speak at least 3 languages, you really won't stand a chance of getting employed.
> Freelancing is almost impossible now....an employer has to apply for a work permit for you.... you can't just buy your own.
> ...


----------



## burcubu (May 30, 2012)

paolop said:


> A driving instructor in Egypt........now there's a thought!!


Hahahaha! I was in Egypt last week (Cairo to be precise) and I agree, some instructors are badly needed


----------

